

The Groupon Model - entrepreneurial

I posted the below 48 days ago and got a lot of somewhat negative feedback. Then, google tried to buy Groupon. As a result of rejection, Google is now building it's own Groupon. BOOYA!<p>There is all this hype about Groupon and social buying. Why aren’t advertising platforms doing this instead of buying platforms that do this?&#60;p&#62;Currently, the advertising platforms such as google adwords, facebook advertising, adbrite, buysellads.com, etc are all based on models that support “the highest paid advertiser will have the best placement.” I know when I search, I want the best deals to show up - not who paid the most to give me the potentially worst deal for me. Opinions?
======
notahacker
Prediction: Google's coupon deals will not in any way affect their ranking of
Adsense and Adwords based on profit (a function of bid price and clickthrough)

FWIW Targeted deal ranking is nevertheless something I'd be interested in
exploring.

------
thewordpainter
familiar with Yipit? They are in the business of daily deal aggregation.

if you're doing an active search on google, i think that's different from the
daily deal phenomenon. you might find deals online, but they're essentially
the traditional coupons that have always been around. group coupons is
something that finally took off in 2010.

